# UK & Europe Overreaction to Omicron!



## Mike (Dec 1, 2021)

So says the South African Doctor who first reported it, because
she is also high up in the Health Service there, the panic went
round the World. Below is a 2 minute video and then a text of
the story.
CNN Video
Daily Mail Story

Mike


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Oh course They’re over reacting.  How else can they grab more power?


----------



## Mike (Dec 1, 2021)

I was told today that they overreacted, because if they didn't, they
would be accused of being too slow like the first time, they didn't
react quick enough.

Unfortunately the current new rules have resulted in cancellations
of Christmas Dinners at restaurants, Christmas Parties in Pubs, all
because they have given conflicting advice, Shopping centres and
shops, plus public transport, masks are mandatory, yet for Pubs
and Restaurants they are not, so people are afraid to meet up in
groups!

This is understandable, as inhibitions go out the window, when any
alcohol is involved for any reason.

So the whole thing is another mess.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

I will definitely not be cancelling my Christmas pub lunch.

I absoluty I'm horrified by the idea that for the 3rd year running restaurants and pubs will lose money again.. and potentially go bust as many hundred did last year due to the lockdown..so while there is  lockdown  and only  mask mandate I'm going to the pubs and restaurants in December


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2021)

The "overreaction" to this latest Coved variant has been ridiculous....IMO.  I'm sure we will have to deal with new variants...probably for years to come....but this past week has been almost silly with the news coverage.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2021)

The reaction to the possibility of Omicron completely overshadows the fact that hundreds of people are still being hospitalized and dying from the Delta variant each day.

I’ll happily continue to do the same simple things that I’ve been doing since the pandemic began.


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2021)

It's overreach. Pure and simple.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 5, 2021)

Gotta stoke that fear in order to push people to get vaccinated and get those boosters.
Not enough people were getting the booster so bam!!! New worrisome variant.


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Gotta stoke that fear in order to push people to get vaccinated and get those boosters.
> Not enough people were getting the booster so bam!!! New worrisome variant.


I think you're right, but there is a problem with trying to manipulate people through fear. One day, they just stop being afraid and start being angry. Governments are few, but citizens count in the millions! Governments and bureaucrats should be careful where they go with this.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm avoiding situations that are obviously inviting covid to invade my body. But thanks to the vaccine plus a booster, I'm much less worried about it. If I do get it, it will probably be a mild case.

Examples: I'm probably not attending a luncheon for our "singles" group at a much-loved Chinese restaurant, because too many people have signed up and the last time I went to one of those, they had everybody crammed into a small room around a long table. We were about 2 feet apart from each other. I will ask the organizers of this event about what kind of seating is planned.

But I definitely plan to take my granddaughter out to lunch on her birthday later this month {different restaurant). All seating I have seen since the restaurants reopened is spaced-out. And there will only be 6 of us, not 60.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 6, 2021)

The main thing they are doing over here in Europe is expecting the unvaxed to abide by the same restrictions and mandates as the vaxed. People seem to be complying with this. It also means more tests for crossing borders than there were before, because even the 'Health Pass' (computerized validation on how many vaxes one has had) is not enough to allow free movement starting this week. In one way I do approve of the new mandates.

They have also made announcements that people over 60 should not travel at all. Seems solid advice to me.   Please do take care because it is that time of year when most people want to get together and eat and drink and sing and talk, which can all be dangerous if even just one person in a room is carrying CovSars2 in its 'mild' state. 

As we know, or should all know by now it is not always 'mild' for those over 60. Even after all this time, as we know, that even the vax still hasn't changed the seriousness of Cov19 disease and it is us Seniors that drive up the numbers of seriously ill people and especially we are more apt to die from it if we catch it.


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2021)

Alice November said:


> The main thing they are doing over here in Europe is expecting the unvaxed to abide by the same restrictions and mandates as the vaxed. People seem to be complying with this. It also means more tests for crossing borders than there were before, because even the 'Health Pass' (computerized validation on how many vaxes one has had) is not enough to allow free movement starting this week. In one way I do approve of the new mandates.
> 
> They have also made announcements that people over 60 should not travel at all. Seems solid advice to me.   Please do take care because it is that time of year when most people want to get together and eat and drink and sing and talk, which can all be dangerous if even just one person in a room is carrying CovSars2 in its 'mild' state.
> 
> As we know, or should all know by now it is not always 'mild' for those over 60. Even after all this time, as we know, that even the vax still hasn't changed the





Alice November said:


> The main thing they are doing over here in Europe is expecting the unvaxed to abide by the same restrictions and mandates as the vaxed. People seem to be complying with this. It also means more tests for crossing borders than there were before, because even the 'Health Pass' (computerized validation on how many vaxes one has had) is not enough to allow free movement starting this week. In one way I do approve of the new mandates.
> 
> They have also made announcements that people over 60 should not travel at all. Seems solid advice to me.   Please do take care because it is that time of year when most people want to get together and eat and drink and sing and talk, which can all be dangerous if even just one person in a room is carrying CovSars2 in its 'mild' state.
> 
> As we know, or should all know by now it is not always 'mild' for those over 60. Even after all this time, as we know, that even the vax still hasn't changed the seriousness of Cov19 disease and it is us Seniors that drive up the numbers of seriously ill people and especially we are more apt to die from it if we catch it.


Alice, what have you seen in France. I've seen some very violent protests against the mandates. Have you seen any of it where you are?


----------



## win231 (Dec 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I'm avoiding situations that are obviously inviting covid to invade my body. But thanks to the vaccine plus a booster, I'm much less worried about it. If I do get it, it will probably be a mild case.
> 
> Examples: I'm probably not attending a luncheon for our "singles" group at a much-loved Chinese restaurant, because too many people have signed up and the last time I went to one of those, they had everybody crammed into a small room around a long table. We were about 2 feet apart from each other. I will ask the organizers of this event about what kind of seating is planned.
> 
> But I definitely plan to take my granddaughter out to lunch on her birthday later this month {different restaurant). All seating I have seen since the restaurants reopened is spaced-out. And there will only be 6 of us, not 60.


Never forget that magic 6-foot distance.
Covid constantly monitors it & infects anyone (except politicians) closer than that, unless they're eating or having sex.
How's that for snarky?


----------



## Alice November (Dec 6, 2021)

@chic There were a lot of peaceful protests this summer and early fall where calm people marched in large groups in the streets with placards. Thatwas when they began implementing the vax, we got it later than the USA. Then more gatherings and marches later for the under 12 year old vax roll out. Some placards were just saying 'Libertè', others were seriously angry that children would be put at health risks in years to come from the vax. Many French people don't want their freedom messed with.

Violence over Covid restrictions has happened this last year in places like Paris and ,amy other large cities across France. Police have been attacked during some demonstrations and marches. I have not seen that sort of organized rebellion here in my small city but sometimes in the nights groups of grown men will go into the nearby town plaza and scream like beasts then roam the streets all night long groaning and yelling. It can be somewhat unsettling. By chance we rented this apartment three floors off the ground about a year before the SarsCov began so its not too bad for us, others on the ground floor must suffer a lot.

For the most part I think French people see the dangers and have gotten vaxed (over 80%) and did what was asked when locked down, except for groups of young people who had the 'Covid' parties. Those were a worry because the young people didn't have respect that if older people contract the disease they die more easily. Masks sort of come and go as if SarsCov changes somehow in waves as it were. 

People seem to be completely in compliance recently though. More so than ever before. I think they realize vaccines don't actually stop the spread of SarsCov, especially at this time of year. We have had a lot of deaths in France from viral infections during winter months historically, not just this new Sars one. So people tend to listen to the Health advice during this time of year and I see less travel and business, plus people in my building are scurrying up and down the stairway as quickly as possible to avoid others and people out on the street cross over to avoid getting close up to strangers. Of course as our numbers of Covid19 disease cases are climbing fast, and hospitals are filling up again, it actually makes sense to take all precautions possible.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 7, 2021)

The nightclubs and all such venue's will be closed down beginning this weekend for the duration of 4 weeks. I am in France.
I don't feel like this is an over reaction, it seems wise, our case numbers are rising pretty fast. 

There appears to be a sense that the vacinated are not to get special priority anymore, even though a lot of people (according to published statistics) are still tending to go ahead with their vaccinations.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2021)

Alice November said:


> The nightclubs and all such venue's will be closed down beginning this weekend for the duration of 4 weeks. I am in France.
> I don't feel like this is an over reaction, it seems wise, our case numbers are rising pretty fast.
> 
> There appears to be a sense that the vacinated are not to get special priority anymore, even though a lot of people (according to published statistics) are still tending to go ahead with their vaccinations.


People figure that a panacea is better than nothing.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 7, 2021)

I was listening to a well known news interview show last weekend. The lady in charge commented about how the 'whole world was in a panic' over Omicron virus.    Really?  The whole world?     I think not.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 7, 2021)

The politicians are behind the curve.  Most of the citizens have moved on and now treat the corona virus like an endemic disease that must be managed in a way that lets life go on.  Alas, the political class is still struggling with outdated views on how to deal with it.  That includes goofy stuff like thinking the virus knows your political beliefs,  and also thinking that it's no worse than the ordinary flu.    Hopefully, they will eventually catch up with the people they are leading.   Or maybe not.


----------

